

Oakland hackerspace, citizen science lab, mesh group and free school - marcjuul
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/open-the-omni-commons-for-all-of-oakland

======
marcjuul
We all moved in together. Hackers, anarchists, social justice, mad scientists,
poets, dancers, documentary film-makers, etc. in one big space in Oakland!

